# Thats wasnt as bad as i thought.



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

ive just culled my first 2 mice using the Co2 method and although im a little shaken by it, It wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.

Did i do it right.

- Turn ont he Co2 slowly, then they went down and started to breathe healthy.

- increase the amount going in slowly.

- Then breathing stopped and they both urinated.

- Increase the amount of Co2 for a few seconds.


They both area dead but i dont want open the containor just incase...:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup thats right...
If you still havnt taken them out then they will deffo be dead now :rotfl:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yup thats right...
> If you still havnt taken them out then they will deffo be dead now :rotfl:


:lol2: took them out bout 5 mins ago, silly me :blush:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> ive just culled my first 2 mice using the Co2 method and although im a little shaken by it, It wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.
> 
> Did i do it right.
> 
> ...


It get easier every time you do it. I was shaking and felt sick the first time I did it. Now I know I'm doing it right and not causing them distress I am ok with it. I don't shake at all now:2thumb: 











How did we get to be so heartless:blush:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I still find it easier to break the necks. Quick and after a little twitching there is no waiting time.

Edit: in fact if i remember rightly i dont think they twitch if you break the neck, just if you bash em


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Your all cruel vile murderers.


----------



## Keitarock (Apr 10, 2009)

its just not in me to do stuff like this.. I feel guilty if I have to kill a wasp. 

but if its bluebottles or whatever, its open season... I'll use the can of spray, but not to spray, I use it as a makeshift bat, the sound it makes is strangely satisfying


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't think I could ever do it, but how do you break a rodent's neck? I'd be scared of getting it wrong and just hurting the poor bugger. 



Keitarock said:


> but if its bluebottles or whatever, its open season... I'll use the can of spray, but not to spray, I use it as a makeshift bat, the sound it makes is strangely satisfying


I use a chameleon on a stick. It's more entertaining. :lol:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Carlie said:


> I don't think I could ever do it, but how do you break a rodent's neck? I'd be scared of getting it wrong and just hurting the poor bugger.
> 
> 
> 
> I use a chameleon on a stick. It's more entertaining. :lol:


Quickest method and the easiest ive found is to hold a pencil or screwdriver just behind the skull and a short sharp tug on the tail. Happens in a split second and its over.
No prolonged suffering or pain.

I think its better than suffocating to death though obviously its more traumatic for the human involved because of the hands on approach


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont think i could do the neck one.

Plus these mice were ill so in away it was the best for them, id already shelled out £70 to try and treat them.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Tops said:


> Quickest method and the easiest ive found is to hold a pencil or screwdriver just behind the skull and a short sharp tug on the tail.


Thats cervical dislocation :whistling2:


----------



## Majestic Morphs (Apr 8, 2008)

try breaking 5000 rat necks a week.... Co2 is the way forward....:lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I get a hammer and bash it until it stops running :bash:

:blush: Ok i lie but i have killed loads with mouse traps does that count?

LOL

Ohh and Tammy my terrier has had a good few


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

what a pussy get a grip. if u dont like killing them keep the mice insetd!!!!!!!!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> I get a hammer and bash it until it stops running :bash:
> 
> :blush: Ok i lie but i have killed loads with mouse traps does that count?
> 
> ...



Same, we had a about 10 mice living in our house, they are all dead now, they were field mice, i kida felt bad :lol2: i wanted to keep 1 :flrt: but they all died


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> what a pussy get a grip. if u dont like killing them keep the mice insetd!!!!!!!!


Calm down mate :bash:

My mice ill do what i like and feel how i like about it.

So :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Also ive culled plenty of pinkes its when it came to culling adults it was a little strange.

Anyway if i can do it and still feel bad about it just shows i have a heart.


----------

